# Replacment Headlight Assemblies CAPA or NSF Certified



## therock (Feb 1, 2017)

I am looking to replace oxidizing headlight housings on a 2011 KIA Sorento. RockAuto has Economy, CAPA, and NSF certified options.

Independent agencies *NSF*, who examines product development and manufacturing processes to ensure product quality.
*CAPA*, who tests parts for material properties, fit, finish, paint adhesion, coating performance, weld integrity, adhesive performance and corrosion.

Can I get some words & recommendations on the differences between CAPA and NSF?

Thanks


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 1, 2017)

Off topic, but nice truck.


----------



## SubLGT (Feb 1, 2017)

You posted in the wrong forum.

Post your question in this CAPA thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...termarket-Headlight-Assemblies&highlight=CAPA



> ...Pretty much they do it by just simply lying. "OEM quality", "SAE/DOT approved", etc, are the basic lies. They've also set up groups such as CAPA, the "Certified Auto Parts Association", to gussy-up the image of their knockoff parts, create the illusion of a difference between "CAPA certified" parts and non-certified parts, and lobby insurance companies, body shops, and consumers to specify their junk rather than legitimate parts. The BS they spin is that CAPA-certified parts are "genuine replacement parts". Nice bit of tapdancing with words, there.
> 
> The CAPA criteria is that the aftermarket item must be certified as meeting the requirements of FMVSS 108, and that it must look the same as the original lamp. It spends a whole lot more words on "looks the same" than it does on actual performance, which is just left as a matter of "must be certified as meeting the requirements of FMVSS 108". Which basically means the trinket factory in China has to say "Yes, we promise it's legal"...and that's fine, as long as the part is cosmetically a convincing-enough knockoff, and the maker pays its CAPA dues, then the part is "CAPA certified". This is reflected in CAPA's complaint program; read it and see what they do when a complaint is initiated: they buy the allegedly crappy part, and the genuine OE part, and they install them on a vehicle. If the crappy aftermarket part fits, they say "It fits, so what's the problem?" and close the complaint.
> 
> ...


----------



## therock (Mar 11, 2017)

thanks guys.


----------

